# Which mouse genetics book do you guys recommend?



## calimiller13 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've had mice and bred them for fun for a few years now, but now I am really into it and was wondering, which genetics book do you guys recommend? I need a 'bible' to guide me.

If it makes a difference, my main goal/projects are roans and merles, and I fiddle with black and tans and champagnes as well. But like I said my main focuses are roans/merles.

I'm looking around on Amazon.com, but I am at a loss as to which would be the most complete.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

None of the books I've ever seen cover roans and merles because we don't have that gene in the UK. Your best bet is probably online for learning about those. An older but good book on mice in general, both genetics and otherwise is Exhibition & Pet Mice by Tony Cooke. There's also Colour Inheritance in Small Animals by Roy Robinson but it doesn't just cover mice. Have a look on the Finnmouse website for detailed genetics.


----------



## calimiller13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Alright thanks. I didn't know you didn't have that gene in the UK, that's weird. I'll look those books up!


----------



## Oca2 (Jan 1, 2009)

The bible you are looking for is out of print, but luckily enough, available online.

Willys K. Silvers: The Coat Colors of Mice: A Model for Mammalian Gene Action and Interaction (This is the bible of mouse color genetics. It was published in the seventies, but is still an excellent reference. Includes a bit about roan, too (ch 6 IV. E. and J.).)
Lee M. Silver: Mouse Genetics: Concepts and Applications
Bonnie Walters: Mouse Genetics (An introductory one, I haven't read this myself though.)
Earl L. Green (ed.): Biology of the Laboratory Mouse (Also includes some genetics.)

The online bible of mouse genetics: Mouse Genome Informatics (Here's the page on roan.)

Those should keep you busy for a while.


----------

